# Cool pictures of smoke (and a cigar!)



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Danfish and I were smoking this afternoon as the sun was setting and I noticed how nicely the sun coming in the window backlit the cigar and made the smoke swirls show up really well. I'm no photographer or anything and I took these with my phone, but hey, I thought they were cool so I thought I'd share.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome Photos for a Phone very nice.

James


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

not the MOST cool smoke pic..and actually didnt notice the smoke climbing off of the cigar till after i got the pic on the computer..

rb


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nice pics - I'm always amazed at the talented people on this forum!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Imagine if you guys were given a quality DSLR camera and learned about exposure bracketing and shutter delay! Nicely done for a P & S!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

BDog said:


> Imagine if you guys were given a quality DSLR camera and learned about exposure bracketing and shutter delay! Nicely done for a P & S!


One of the many things I considered going to school for... lol


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Might not be cool....but it was fun.......


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha Nice!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> One of the many things I considered going to school for... lol


Its never too late. Many colleges and junior colleges have photography classes. Or if you want to pay a bit more there are services on craiglist where photographers moonlight and teach classes / give tutorials. I would not make it a profession though as only the top 1% will ever make any real money with their photographs.


----------

